# Mild sore throat after smoking



## max_cjs0101 (Nov 29, 2013)

Hi guys, i've been smoking cigars since late August last year but recently i've been having bigger RGs and longer ones. The thing is, after every cigar, i'll get a mild sore throat the next morning and the last time that happened to me was last month and it got so nasty that i needed to see 3 doctors, fever, loss of voice, and lasted a little more than 3 weeks which sucked.
I have lots of cold drinks and smoked slowly (but i retrohale at almost every puff, else i wouldnt get much flavours from cigars) so what do you think seems to be causing the issue? Im a little embarassed to post this problem but i figure that someone had experienced this and found anything which might help.

Fyi, i dont smoke cigarettes and my only guess is my throat is sensitive to smoke.
Thanks for your input guys


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

max_cjs0101 said:


> Hi guys, i've been smoking cigars since late August last year but recently i've been having bigger RGs and longer ones. The thing is, after every cigar, i'll get a mild sore throat the next morning and the last time that happened to me was last month and it got so nasty that i needed to see 3 doctors, fever, loss of voice, and lasted a little more than 3 weeks which sucked.
> I have lots of cold drinks and smoked slowly (but i retrohale at almost every puff, else i wouldnt get much flavours from cigars) so what do you think seems to be causing the issue? Im a little embarassed to post this problem but i figure that someone had experienced this and found anything which might help.
> 
> Fyi, i dont smoke cigarettes and my only guess is my throat is sensitive to smoke.
> Thanks for your input guys


Have you tried not to retrohale when smoking? It is probably drying up your sinuses, which might be already dry from the winter. Hence you get a sore throat. 
Maybe you can also soothe your throat with some tea and honey with lemon after smoking too.


----------



## max_cjs0101 (Nov 29, 2013)

But its so wasteful not to retrohale especially if you're smoking a good stick... I'll try to lessen them for a start


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

max_cjs0101 said:


> But its so wasteful not to retrohale especially if you're smoking a good stick... I'll try to lessen them for a start


From what I read you should not really retrohale more than twice every third of the stick. But then again it is all up to you.
Try not retrohaling with a dog rocket and see if your neck still gives you trouble.

Keep in mind I cannot retrohale at all and I envy you a lot!


----------



## apollo (Jan 11, 2014)

Sounds like you need a flu shot next year, or smoke does not agree with you.

Are you inhaling, or over retrohaling like @Cigar-Enthusiast suggested? If not, I'd say stop smoking as this hobby is not supposed to make you feel like that.


----------



## Joe Bonzo (Dec 20, 2013)

Hm yeah, my throat will sometimes get a bit sore if I'm really savoring a cigar and holding the smoke in/retrohaling a lot, you're letting the smoke get to the back of your throat and it's irritating it. If you're retrohaling every puff...I mean, you should do what you like but that seems excessive to me. I'm a newb so I dunno, maybe lots of guys do this? If my throat feels irritated at all I start taking shallower puffs to keep the smoke near my tongue and out of my throat. It's still tasty...I don't mind a retrohale every now and then but honestly I don't enjoy doing it all that much. Just my 2 cents...if it's sending you to the doctor or putting you out of commission for that long though it's probably time to reevaluate.


----------



## TJB (Dec 10, 2012)

Sounds like you just have a cold man. Since you have been smoking since August and only in the cold months have gotten a sore throat I'd say its not related to the cigars themselves other than the fact that you had an infection hence the fever, and the smoke was irritating what was already there. Sometimes it takes a long time to recover from inflammation post cold in the air ways and the smoking was probably irritating the inflammation that was slow to resolve to begin with. Combine this with dry cold air and possible seasonal allergies and you have a good recipe for sore throat. If it was solely the cigars fault you would have gotten sore throats from the beginning. The fever is the key here. If you had a severe allergic reaction to the smoke it you would have been getting fevers in August.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

max_cjs0101 said:


> Hi guys, i've been smoking cigars since late August last year but recently i've been having bigger RGs and longer ones. The thing is, after every cigar, i'll get a mild sore throat the next morning and the last time that happened to me was last month and it got so nasty that i needed to see 3 doctors, fever, loss of voice, and lasted a little more than 3 weeks which sucked.
> I have lots of cold drinks and smoked slowly (*but i retrohale at almost every puff*, else i wouldnt get much flavours from cigars) so what do you think seems to be causing the issue? Im a little embarassed to post this problem but i figure that someone had experienced this and found anything which might help.
> 
> Fyi, i dont smoke cigarettes and my only guess is my throat is sensitive to smoke.
> Thanks for your input guys


The frequent retrohale will do it.

I don't do it very often, Maybe one out of 10 cigars will I retrohale once or twice the whole time.

Even then sometimes I get a sore throat.


----------



## rbelcastro (Sep 19, 2013)

After smoking, try gargling with a moistureizing mouthwash before bed. The dryness may be affecting since it doesn't happen until the following morning.


----------



## don24 (Apr 1, 2012)

I bet its as simple as not drinking enough while smoking. I have found the drinks i like most aren't always the drinks that work best while smoking especially with the amount of retro you are doing. I like hot coffee while smoking it soothes me nicely.


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm a big advocate of hot tea when smoking, especially if you are going to be retrohaling a lot.

Also, stop retrohaling so much :lol:


----------



## max_cjs0101 (Nov 29, 2013)

I gave one cigar to my buddy who's smokes cigarettes and when he got to the 2nd half his face was all red and i asked why. He was inhaling every darn puff and i was like wtf is wrong with you. 
He liked the enjoyment of inhaling so i guess well, whatever suits you best and eventually finished the stick. I think he got a little sick afterwards but he didnt tell me that lol.
Anyway, i appreciate the advice guys and will try to retrohale less..My drink would normally be 2 tins of cold coke or root beer so i dont think that caused it..


----------

